# help with my bird house



## cowgalsarah (Nov 1, 2005)

hey guys i posted a picture of my bird house and i would lov it if you could comment on it (to big,to small, to old, to dirty etc) and also i want to tame my 6 pigeons but im having trouble because the cage is really big and they just fly away.. should i make it smaller untill they and tamed and also how small..help and comments would be nice 
(ps. this site rules!)

*i hope the picture turns out ok* 

..later... ok it didnt so i went to photo bucket and just done it from there  ok after like 30 mins i hav it lol... the link is 

http://s149.photobucket.com/albums/s80/cowgalsarah/?action=view&current=hehe.jpg


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It's a nice sized structure for six pigeons. You do need to replace what looks like chicken wire with 1/2 or 1/4 inch hardware cloth and patch what appears to be holes near the bottom on the right hand side of the picture. You have to be sure that predators and rodents cannot get into your pigeon enclosure. Also make sure there aren't any splintered boards that could be harmful .. looks like there might be one.

Anyway, you've got a good start on a pigeon "house" there and just need to improve on it a bit.

Others may feel differently, but I'm sure you will get a lot of helpful feedback.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

cowgalsarah said:


> i want to tame my 6 pigeons but im having trouble because the cage is really big and they just fly away.. should i make it smaller untill they and tamed and also how small..help and comments would be nice.


Hi Cowgalsarah, 

Your pigeon pen is a good size and bigger is always better when it comes to housing birds

If you want to tame them, you could try partitioning the pen by building a wall to make it smaller for a time and then work with them that way. Also, just spending lots of time interacting with the birds and even in the full size it is now will go a long way towards "taming" them. Try to get them feeding from your hand with special pigeon "treats" such as sunflower seed, peanuts or safflower. 

Terry's advice about improving your pen's condition is constructive "critism" though.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a nice size pen, but I would like to see all the barriers between the birds and the outside world to be able to give you my complete thoughts.

I agree with covering any and all holes with hardware cloth because of predators, and pronto.

I am also concerned with ventilation issues and the flooring. Can you explain where you have any windows or air flow ventilation under the roof and what type of floor you have?


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Thats a nice place though just make sure its safe like the others said..

Though i have only a months experience, i tamed my 2 birds using their food, which is their feed and our most prized weapon.. 

Set feeding times,one in morning and other before sunset..
go in and sprinkle some feed around you, its better u sit down and remain as quiet and still as possible.. They will get interested and may come down.. If not leave some feed but not enuf for their hunger to die down.

Return next day and repeat each day until they start eating around u which may take 1-2 days maximum .. 
Then the next day, take some feed in your hand and remain steady and still.. If they come, let them eat otherwise repeat the next day.. They will be shy and scared..
doing this for 2 weeks will tame them to such an extent that they'll perch on u and will fly to u when u come..

Good Luck!


----------



## cowgalsarah (Nov 1, 2005)

*thank you*

thanks all u guys for ur help  i will print out the tips... 
im having problems with my cage cause mum wont let me hav a newer one for my birds ;( its annoying because i really want the best for my birds but its not going to happen  i am hoping to improve there living space.. 
oh and there house was an old chicken coop..but its safe with no harmful bugs or anything in it (i cleaned it before they moved in) 
umm Trees Gray there is heaps of air that goes through the cage cause one whole side is just netting (they can get away from the wall if it got to windy) and the ground is dirt but with straw in top.. i change the straw once a week and rake the dirt (to remove poo and anything else) 
is there any way i can help them.. this isnt a gud home for them but i dont know what to do.. i feel terrible   
also i wouldnt hav any idea on how to make a brand new cage (it would be a dream if the got a new cage)


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm not as experianced as some others on here, but I think you've got a pretty good set up to work with.

Flooring concern: I looked at the picture. I don't think it'd be hard to lay a (plywood?) floor down. You would of course need help, supplies and money for the supplies. 

Have you thought about getting black/plastic sheeting for the current flooring? It'd make cleaning it easier and would give a better barrier between the straw and ground.

-hilly


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

cowgalsarah said:


> thanks all u guys for ur help  i am hoping to improve there living space..
> oh and there house was an old chicken coop..but its safe with no harmful bugs or anything in it (i cleaned it before they moved in)
> umm Trees Gray there is heaps of air that goes through the cage cause one whole side is just netting (they can get away from the wall if it got to windy) and the ground is dirt but with straw in top.. i change the straw once a week and rake the dirt (to remove poo and anything else


Make sure that wall with netting is re-inforced with hardware cloth. Predators can get thru chicken wire, like it is aluminum foil.

As long as the birds have an area where they are sheltered from the wind and rain, that will work, but you have to maintain a dry floor for them, that is crucial for their health.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

cowgalsarah said:


> umm Trees Gray there is heaps of air that goes through the cage cause one whole side is just netting (they can get away from the wall if it got to windy) and the ground is dirt but with straw in top.. i change the straw once a week and rake the dirt (to remove poo and anything else)
> is there any way i can help them.. this isnt a gud home for them but i dont know what to do.. *i feel terrible *
> also i wouldnt hav any idea on how to make a brand new cage (it would be a dream if the got a new cage)


Don't feel terrible, you have a very nice area for your birds and with a few simple adjustments it will be perfect.  There are a few ideas for the floor (the plywood, black plastic, old linoleum remnants, etc.), but as long as nothing can get through the floor it is something you can work on later down the road. 

The chicken wire is too big and flimsy to keep pigeons safe, but easily fixed. You can get the hardware cloth (which is just a wire mesh of tiny squares) and cover the chicken wire with it. If you don't want to buy as much as is needed to cover the whole wall, you can put up plywood or similar over part of the wall and then finish wiring down the road if you want (or if money is an issue....the hardware cloth is not expensive but not real cheap either, shop around at your local hardware or outdoor shops for the best deal). 

A staple gun (can be bought for $10 usually) is a great tool to have around, as you can affix the wiring with it, and patch any small holes using it. You might want a large tarp attached so you can drop it over the open wire/wall on very cold or stormy days, tarps are inexpensive and good and hardy. 

Your pigeons are very lucky to have such a nice, big place to live in. If you can get it secure against predators (even rats like to sneak in for a nibble, and rats can get through any hole that their head can fit through, amazingly enough!) it will be just right and you should have no worries. As for taming, food is a great way to do it. You might try bringing a book out to the pen, and sit and read to them out loud sometimes, or go out there and sit when you're talking on the phone. This will help them get used to you and realize you are a harmless friend.  

Most importantly, don't feel discouraged!!! You have a great area to work with and with just a bit of fixing up, it will be great. You don't need a new cage at all, I think with the talk of wiring you might have got that impression but not at all. So please ask if you have any more questions or ideas.


----------



## cowgalsarah (Nov 1, 2005)

thanks heaps.. today i spent 3 hours cleaning and making there cage a better place. they seemed happy after they saw the finshed result  i have not done the netting yet BUT i hav killed all the mice that used to hang out there.. ( i used a trap out of the pigeons sight)


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

cowgalsarah said:


> thanks heaps.. *today i spent 3 hours cleaning and making there cage a better place. they seemed happy after they saw the finshed result*  i have not done the netting yet BUT i hav killed all the mice that used to hang out there.. ( i used a trap out of the pigeons sight)


Sarah,
Thanks for the update.  
It sounds like you are doing a fine job of getting your pijjies' home in order.  

Please let us know how things are coming along.

Cindy


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Sara, I was re-reading your thread and did not see my first reply as I thought I had posted, I must have hit the wrong button and the post did not complete. I think you have a nice roomy pigeon home. Like all have stated, the only concern is placing hardware cloth and you can even pace it over the chicken wire. I think you are doing a very good job and I am glad you eliminated the mice. They do not need to co-exist with your family of pigeons.


----------

